# Need a gardener for Dubai Marina area



## sunny123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Any one know how to find a gardener? We are in Dubai Marina and would like someone who speaks some english as well...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oooh you must be posh - you have a garden in Marina? Or is it that you need your window box de-weeding??


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Any one know how to find a gardener? We are in Dubai Marina and would like someone who speaks some english as well...


i know this guy called pedro; awesome guy, perfect english and a bachelors degree!


----------



## kriskros (Apr 24, 2010)

*Gardener?*

hi there. This is Kris.

You can call this guy his a filipino and looking for a part time he ussually work for me as a gardener in Jumierah. He has lots of skills and also well in english. He's a good one 29 yrs old and very loyal to me although i move in Jebel Ali so i can no longer bring him with me. Kindly call this number 0558238174 , his name is BEN

Regards,

Kris



sunny123 said:


> Any one know how to find a gardener? We are in Dubai Marina and would like someone who speaks some english as well...


----------

